# Moorbeet und Bachlauf?



## gabi (2. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ganz unerwartet steht bei uns ein Teichbauprojekt an.

Wir haben eine Edelstahlwanne mit 1m x 1m und 50 cm tiefe im Garten stehen.
Die Diskussion ist jetzt was machen wir da rein.  Folgende Ideen sind uns schon gekommen:
Moorbeet (mein heimlicher Favorit)
Bachlauf zum bestehenden Teich (Wunsch von Karl-Heinz)
alternativ Sumpfbeet
Pflanzenfilter

Passen denn Moorbeet, ständiges zuführen von Teichwasser und Überlauf in einen Bach zusammen? Ich möchte dort __ winterharte Orchideen und evtl. auch Karnivoren halten. Kann man das noch Pflanzenfilter nennen?


----------



## gabi (2. Juni 2005)

Hier noch schnell ein Foto von der derzeitigen Situation.

Die Wanne kommt noch bis ganz vor den Bretterzaun.
Man beachte die Leuchte zwischen Wanne und dem Teichrand ganz rechts. Dort befindet sich derzeit unsichtbar auch meine Schmökerecke, wenn sie nicht gerade von __ Königskerzen und Himmbeerranken überwuchert ist. Die kommen nächstes Jahr natürlich weg. Die Kerzen und Himbeeren nicht der Sitzplatz. Vor diesem Sitzplatz soll der Bachlauf angelegt werden.

Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt verständlich ausgedrückt und ihr könnt euch vorstellen was ich meine.


----------



## Nestor (2. Juni 2005)

Hi Gabi,

also Moorbeet als Pflanzenfilter?! Ich glaube das wird nix. Es muss ja verhindert werden, dass der Weisstorf ausgespült wird. Also brauchste ne Art Sieb etc. Das wird sich schnell zusetzen und deine Durchflussrate geht in den Keller. Desweiteren besitzt Weisstorf, den du für ein Moorbeet brauchst, einen sehr niedrigen ph-Wert. Dein Teichwasser jedoch kann z.B. für Karnivoren einen viel zu hohen ph- bzw. kh-Wert haben. Somit würdest du erstmal den ph-Wert in deinem Teich erniedrigen und mit der Zeit aber wohl durch das ständige Durchspühlen mit Teichwasser (unpassende Wasserwerte vorrausgesetzt) den Torf unbrauchbar machen. Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) hat zwar sein Moorbeet an den Teich angeschlossen, jedoch wird hier der Torf nicht durchspült und wenn ich mir recht erinnere hat er ne kh von ca. 5 im Teichwasser (ich hab ne kh von 11 und ne gh von 22; total ungeeignet!). Der Torf saugt sich voll und dürfte wohl (außer bei sehr starkem Regen) wenig in Richtung Teich abgeben. Aber das wird er wohl besser wissen als ich. 
Karnivoren benötigen wenige Nährstoffe. Ein Überangebot schmeckt denen nicht so. Würden sie es überleben, wäre das aber auch nicht zweckerfüllend, da quasi kaum Nährstoffe entzogen werden. 

Auch wenns Edelstahl ist, bin ich mir was die Beständigkeit gegenüber den im Torf enthaltenen Säuren nicht so sicher. Müsste aber schon gehen. 
Mh für nen Bachlauf sind die Maße aber doch etwas ungewöhnlich?! 

mfg Björn


----------



## gabi (2. Juni 2005)

Hi Björn,

du warst zu schnell und konntest das Bild noch nicht sehen. (habs auch in meiner Nickpage, da ists nicht so arg verkleinert)

Der Bachlauf soll zwischen Wanne und Teich und mit noch zu erwerbender Folie gestaltet werden.


----------



## Nestor (2. Juni 2005)

Hi

und was ist dann als Moorbeet geplant? Verstehe ich nu nich ganz. 

mfg Björn


----------



## gabi (3. Juni 2005)

Hi Björn,

na irgendwas muss ich ja mit der Wanne anstellen. Also Moor- oder Sumpfbeet in die Wanne, Bachlauf zwischen Wanne und Teich. Der Aushub für die Wanne soll dann den Unterbau für den Bachlauf ergeben. 

Ich hab nicht wirklich vor aus einem Moorbeet einen Pflanzenfilter zu machen aber wenn du sagst das __ Knoblauchkröte auch ein Moorbeet am Teich angeschlossen hat...  Vielleicht klappt das auch bei mir.  Mein Teichwasser hat pH 7, KH  6 und GH 7. Alles nur ca-Werte da mit Streifentest ermittelt. Verwende nur Regenwasser, teilweise aus der Zisterne. Ausserdem muss das Wasser ja nicht das ganze Moorbeet durchfließen sondern kann ja in unmittelbarer Nähe des Überlaufs zugeführt werden. So kann sich das Moorbeet bei Trockenheit Wasser ziehen und der Rest geht dirket in den Bachlauf. Mein Teich ist eigentlich ohne externen Pflanzenfilter konzipiert.

Apropo Bachlauf.
Wieviel Gefälle wäre denn sinnvoll für eine Strecke von etwas über einem Meter (siehe Foto, habs noch nicht ausgemessen).

Hab ja einen Metallbauer in der Familie. Der sagt: saures Wasser macht dem Edelstahl nix. Und ich glaub das mal. Risiko?


----------



## Nestor (3. Juni 2005)

Hi Gabi,

Ne der Edelstahl sollte schon halten. Habs anders rum gemeint, aber das dürfte man auf vergessen können. Also sollte schon klappen. Edelstahl ist zwar ein sehr schwammiger Begriff, aber es wird sich wohl um V2A handeln. 

Was ich halt nicht beantworten kann, ist wie sich der Torf in der Umgebung fliessenden Wassers verhält. Wenn es dir gelingt, ne Trennung zwischen Torf und Überlauf zu bauen, so dass der Torf zwar Wasser zieht, aber nicht weggespült wird, könnte das schon klappen. Ich verwende für mein Moorbeet nur Regenwasser, daher müsstest du evtl. mal nen Versuch mit Teichwasser starten, ob das klappt. Aber wie gesagt, da hat Frank mehr Erfahrung. 

mfg Björn


----------



## gabi (3. Juni 2005)

Hi Nestor,

würde gegen wegspülen denn eine dicke Schicht Kies (würd ich vom Rhein holen) reichen? So einfach auf den Torf gelegt? Natürlich in mehreren Schichten. Evtl. muss die Wassereintrittsstelle noch zusätzlich geschützt werden.

Ich merke gerade, das Projekt nimmt langsam realistische Formen an.
Danke für die Unterstützung.

Und noch was. Wie wichtig ist Sonnenlicht für mein Moorbeet? Und schaden Blätter genau wie im Teich? Da steht nämlich ein Haselstrauch unmittelbar daneben.


----------



## Nestor (3. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Mit Kies wäre ich vorsichtig. Möglicherweise enthält der Kalk - ganz schlecht. Ich würds mit nem Sieb o.Ä. versuchen. Evtl. reicht auch nen Lochblech (Obi, aufs Material achten) als Stabilisator und dahinter nen alter Damenstrumpf aus Nylon oder nen Fliegengitter?! Davor könnte man ja irgendwelche Steine schlichten. 
Sonne ist zumindest für Karnivoren (was jetzt die Gattung Sarracenia und Drosera angeht) sehr wichtig, sonst färben sie sich nicht so schön aus bzw. wenns arg dunkel ist (im Garten wohl nicht so möglich, aber in der Wohnung) dann gehen sie auch ein. Bei der Gattung Pinguicula kanns ruhig etwas schattiger sein. Aber bei der Bestellung vorsicht. Manche mögen Lehm im Substrat etc. 
Bei mir bekommt das Moorbeet den Tag über volle Sonne. 
Ich habs oft gelesen, dass man die Blätter ausm Moorbeet absammeln soll. Weiß nicht wie sichs bei dir gefällt. Vorausgesetzt das Teichwasser ist sehr nährstoff & kalkarm, dürfte ja fast was ausgespühlt werden. Aber sicher ist sicher. Also absammeln. Ich denke aber, dass man da auch nicht in Panik verfallen sollte. Man kanns ja mal probieren. 


mfg Björn


----------



## gabi (4. Juni 2005)

*Bachlauf*

Hi,

hab mir jetzt mal zum Bachlauf konkrete Gedanken notiert.

Bachlauf:
Soll etwa 10 cm unterhalb der Oberkante Wanne beginnen. Entsprechender Ausschnitt wird zuerst angebracht. Schnabel möglich?
Einlauf aus dem Teich auf jeden Fall oberhalb der Kante zunächst in einen Miniteich der zum Moor hin durch Teichfolie komplett abgedichtet ist. Dieser Miniteich liegt auf  (oder knapp über?) dem Wasserniveau im Moor. D.h. das Wasser plätschert aus 10 cm Höhe rein.
Weiter geht’s auf der Teichfolie, die dann zum Moor hin etwas durchlässig sein wird(??da fehlt noch ne Ideen??), zum Ausschnitt in der Wanne und von dort dann mit 10cm Gefälle 2,30m in Richtung Teich. Da dort eigentlich meine Flachwasserzone ist werde ich mir noch was in Richtung Auffangteich überlegen.
Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten möchte ich auch die Pumpe mit einer sehr geringen Leistung (Durchflussmenge) dimensionieren. Gerade so das es am Laufen bleibt. Wer kann mir dazu Ratschläge geben? Hab mich ja bisher nicht mit Pumpen beschäftigt.
Die Technik dazu wird hinter der Wanne zum Zaun hin versteckt. Wieviel Platz muss ich dafür vorsehen? Reichen 10cm? und ne Höhe von 20cm?

@Nestor
Dann werd ich dem Moorbeet mal möglichst volle Sonne gönnen.


----------



## gabi (4. Juni 2005)

*Moorbeet*

Hi,

jetzt hab ich auch einige Ideen für das Moorbeet zu Papier/PC gebracht.

Moorbeet:
Wasserstand sollte 10 cm unter der Oberkante Wanne sein, damit zwischen 0-10 cm unterhalb dem Torf.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das der Wasserstand im Beet identisch mit der Wasserhöhe des Bachlaufs aus der Wanne ist?
Torf soll zu den hässlichen Edelstahlrändern hin hochgezogen werden, in der Mitte entsteht dann bei Regen möglicherweise eine kleine Wasserfläche. So hab ich unterschiedliche Bedingungen für die Pflanzen. Nur wird das Beet ab etwa 16 Uhr den Schatten von der Holzwand auf der Rückseite kriegen, auch wenn ich den Haselstrauch wegmache. Geht nicht anders. Wasserspeicher werden wie bei Stefan (Danke, hab’s jetzt auch kapiert) umgedrehte Pflanzenkübel auf dem Wannenboden. Und natürlich der regelmäßige Nachschub aus dem Teich durch die Pumpe die den Bachlauf betreibt.

Was passiert wenn das Moor wegen Regen überläuft?
1. Das Wasserniveau im Moor kann normalerweise nicht unter dem des Bachlaufs liegen, da ansonsten der Bach durch undichte Stellen Wasser verliert.
2. Bei extremen Regenfällen steigt der Wasserspiegel im Moor und soll ab einem gewissen Stand in den Bachlauf überlaufen. 
Idee:
Wenn ich die tiefste Stelle im Moor auf der Rückseite der Teichfolie, die Bachlauf vom Moor trennt, anlege müsste sich dort das Regenwasser sammeln und beim Überschreiten einer gewissen Höhe dann in den Bachlauf überlaufen. Wie ist das. Wird dabei zuviel Torf ausgeschwemmt?


----------



## StefanS (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

es gibt nicht so sehr viele Moorbeetpflanzen, die es wirklich nass bis schlammig wollen. Problem 2: Strömung im Moor ? Ich habe schon genug Probleme mit meinem Wasserloch - ohne Strömung. Ist allerdings auch noch sehr frisch angelegt. Ausserdem: Wenn es eine sehr leistungsschwache Pumpe ist (z.B. Nautilus 50, die kann man auch noch mechanisch drosseln) kann es eventuell klappen. Es macht ja nichts, wenn _wenig_ Torf in den Teich gespülz wird. Dritter Punkt: Moorbeetpflanzen sind denkbar schlecht dazu geeignet, Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Im Gegenteil: Das zugeführte Wasser muss extrem nährstoffarm und so kalkarm wie möglich sein.

Verdeckte Wasserspeicher benötigst Du nur, wenn nicht kontinuierlich Wasser nachgeführt wird. Andererseits sparen sie natürlich auch Torf. 

Alles in allem habe ich so das Gefühl (zu mehr reicht es aber wirklich nicht), dass es besser wäre, wenn das Moorbeet vom Teich unabhängig ist und nur unter folgenden Gesichtspunkten eine Verbindung besteht:
- Aus optischen Gründen in der Nähe des Teiches
- Überlauf bei schwerem Regen in den Teich
- Ggf. Wasserversorgung aus dem Teich (da kein Durchfluss mit so viel wie möglich internen Wasserspeichern)

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (5. Juni 2005)

Hi Stefan,

es soll ja keine Strömung im Moor geben. Drum Trennung durch eine Teichfolie. Der Bach läuft einfach auf einem Bachbett aus Teichfolie über das Moor. Einzig werden ich einige Dochte/Undichtigkeiten einbauen ( das dürfte nicht zu schwer werden   ) um den Wasserstand im Moor damit zu regulieren.
Was sind deine Probleme mit dem Wasserloch?

Pflanzenfilter hab ich ad acta gelegt, Nährstoffentzug damit nicht erforderlich.

Die verdeckten Wasserspeicher sollen natürlich die Menge Torf reduzieren helfen und gleichzeitig den Teich als Wasserreservoir schonen. Der Teich verliert ja bei Wärme schon selber genug Wasser. Obwohl mir dann immer noch die Regenwasserzisterne zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## StefanS (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

ich war einige Zeit gehandicapt - deshalb ist mir Dein Beitrag erst heute aufgefallen.

So, wie ich Dich jetzt verstehe, könnte das alles sogar klappen. Meinem Moorbeet macht die enorme Hitze und Sonneneinstrahlung schon sehr zu schaffen. Im Wasserloch habe ich Algen, die als feine Schicht auf der Oberfläche treiben. Ausserdem reagiert es sehr empfindlich auf Schwankungen des Wasserstandes. Möglicherweise muss ich mir eine sehr aufwändige technische Lösung einfallen lassen.

Bei einer direkten (Dochte...) Verbindung zwischen Teich/Bachlauf und Moorbeet wird sich der Wasserstand angleichen. Ich denke, das hast Du berücksichtigt. Von daher schonen aber Wasserspeicher das Teichwasser nicht. Verlorenes Wasser wird immer wieder auf dem Teich aufgefüllt - und das muss es auch, denn sonst bekommt das Moorbeet Probleme. Dem Wasserloch musst Du ganz flach auslaufende Ufer verpassen oder die Ränder durch gepresste Torfziegel (gibt es bei uns nicht) sicher fixieren. Sie brechen sonst mehr und mehr ein und bieten vor allem den Pflanzen, die es schlammig wünschen (z.B. U. cornuta) keine geeignete Heimat. Die Gestaltung des Ufers des offenen Wasserspeichers empfinde ich persönlich als am heikelsten - von Algenbewuchs einmal ganz abgesehen.

Ich bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis Deiner Aktivitäten, viel Glück !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## gabi (1. Juli 2005)

Hi Stefan,

hab das Projekt erstmal hintenangestellt. Werde mich nach unserem Urlaub wieder dransetzen. Hab noch k.a. wie ich das mit der Bachlaufpumpe machen soll.

Bis demnächst.


----------

